# Marriott Timber Lodge/Grand Residence or Hyatt High Sierra Lodge July 23-30



## tegs_1980 (Jul 10, 2016)

a bit flexible on the dates too and can leave a few days early if necessary. would consider a studio for the Marriotts but prefer a 1bd. thanks so much!!!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------

